# The Time and Exchange Rate Please



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

Could you good people tell us what the time is in egypt please - is the UK behind or ahead? also, what is the current exchange rate - thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

flossy207 said:


> Could you good people tell us what the time is in egypt please - is the UK behind or ahead? also, what is the current exchange rate - thanks


Egypt is one hour ahead.....current exchange rate out there is about 9.50le


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you hurghadapat!!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I always use this link for any currency quote

Currencies Quote | Reuters.co.uk


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

thank you aykalam!!


----------



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

aykalam said:


> I always use this link for any currency quote
> 
> Currencies Quote | Reuters.co.uk


I got only 8.1LE to the £sterling a month ago - any hot tips for currency exchange sites? I normally use the Post Office if time allows.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

islander said:


> I got only 8.1LE to the £sterling a month ago - any hot tips for currency exchange sites? I normally use the Post Office if time allows.


I live in Egypt so is hard for me to get to the Post Office  I don't use any fx sites.
My OH (Egyptian) sometimes takes £ to a Cairo bureau (I think it's in Nasr City) where the exchange rate is always fair.

But remember that the people behind the counter are there to make a profit so you'll never get the rate published on Reuters!


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

islander said:


> I got only 8.1LE to the £sterling a month ago - any hot tips for currency exchange sites? I normally use the Post Office if time allows.


hi islander -I usually change sterling at hurghada airport on arrival. hope that helps!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

islander said:


> I got only 8.1LE to the £sterling a month ago - any hot tips for currency exchange sites? I normally use the Post Office if time allows.


Are you talking about the Post Office in the UK.....if so then my advice is don't change your money until you get to Egypt as you will always get a better rate there...also you usually get a slightly better rate at the money exchanges....or failing that Thomas Cook.


----------



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

flossy207 said:


> hi islander -I usually change sterling at hurghada airport on arrival. hope that helps!!


Hi there,

Thank you. We were in a mad rush last month and made the mistake of exchanging at Gatwick (smart bloke!) which I will not be doing again. The P.O. are usually competitive but as a previous poster says, it's a bit tough getting to the P.O. from Egypt!


----------



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> Are you talking about the Post Office in the UK.....if so then my advice is don't change your money until you get to Egypt as you will always get a better rate there...also you usually get a slightly better rate at the money exchanges....or failing that Thomas Cook.


Thank you - that;s smashing advice. We had plenty of cash for our flying visit so had no need to exchange any whilst we were there. But I will certainly hold fire until we arrive next month.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I usually just go to a bank (I bank with HSBC but any bank will do.). The exchange rate is usually very close to what I get online--for USD. It seems to be the same as Thomas Cook, but I may just be a daft American....


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

The very best place to exchange is at a 5 star hotel (not the Hotel reception, the bank depot located in most of them, somewhere near the little shops they all have) in Egypt. Normally zero commission to tourists.


----------



## C William (Jul 6, 2011)

islander said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you. We were in a mad rush last month and made the mistake of exchanging at Gatwick (smart bloke!) which I will not be doing again. The P.O. are usually competitive but as a previous poster says, it's a bit tough getting to the P.O. from Egypt!


Hi

We never change currency here in the UK, always bring a bit of LE back to use on the next trip out. HSBC Egypt, if anyone has an account, have their latest exchange rate online so it can be accessed online.

I always ask for the managers discretion at any Egyptian bank, if you don't ask then you don't get! Sometimes works and I never accept the rate on the board as it can be a few hours old so ask at the counter


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Rate I've received recently has been around 9.6 from the money exchange, quicker and easier than the bank, and from experience a better rate.


----------

